# Realmware BF4 Settings Editor.



## tehfusion (Oct 6, 2013)

*Realmware BF4 Settings Editor 1.1*

Insanecrimsontide and I have developed BF4 Settings Editor! This program allows you to customise your Battlefield 4 settings without having to launch the game. This can save you a lot of time, not only because the game can take a long time to load, but also because you need to log into both Origin and Battlelog before you can start it! With BF4 Settings Editor, there's no need to worry about the round ending while you're changing your settings, or getting kicked for being idle.

You may remember that we had several tools for Battlefield 3, which we shared right here on techPowerUp. We have built on what we learnt from producing those tools, and have rewritten most of the code from the ground up to be more stable, reliable, and optimised. Many of the feature requests we got for BF3 Settings Editor have been included in BF4 Settings Editor, and all of the known bugs should be fixed.

We are still working on this program and will be continuing to release updates for it. The next version of BF4 Settings Editor will include the ability to easily share configurations with others online via a special code. Stay tuned for more details!

*Main Features*

The majority of game settings are supported, including key bindings with keyboard, mouse, gamepad, joystick, and Xbox 360 controller support.

View and configure multiple key bindings for each control. For example, you could set the Z, K, and P keys all to the "Jump" action.

Apply fixes for various game bugs and issues.

For your safety, a backup of your settings will be automatically created when you first run BF4 Settings Editor. You can create additional backups at any time with a click of a button.

A built-in profile manager allows you to save and restore different configurations on demand. For example, you might create a profile for all low settings, and another profile for ultra settings.

You can easily configure console commands to be automatically entered into the game on start-up.

You can import your Battlefield 4 Beta settings into Battlefield 4 with a single click.

You can import your older Battlefield 3 settings into Battlefield 4 with a single click. Note that mouse sensitivity settings are currently not imported, as they work differently in the two games. We're looking into this for a future version.

You can export your Battlefield 4 settings to the older Battlefield 3 with a single click.

BF4 Settings Editor detects file errors when loading, importing, or exporting your settings, and can automatically repair them for you if you wish. You will be able to see details about each of these errors to make an informed decision. No more corrupt settings files!

*Screenshots*

Two screenshots of this program are included below. If you would like to see more, then check out the screenshots page on our website.



 

 



*System Requirements*

This tool only really has two system requirements.

Operating system: For the greatest user experience, you should be running either Windows 7 or Windows 8. However, you can still use this with Windows Vista, as long as you have at least Service Pack 2 installed.

.NET Framework: As this program is written for the .NET Framework 4.5, you will need that installed. If you are using the setup exe (which is recommended), you don't have to worry about it; it'll all be taken care of for you. If you are using the zip archive, you can download the .NET Framework 4.5 here.

*Download*

If you would like to download this program and try it out, then head over to the download page on our website. We recommend that you choose the setup exe option, but you can also download the program files as a zip archive if you prefer.

This tool includes an automatic update checker, so you will be notified within the program whenever a new update is available (unless you choose to disable this function). This means that you can stay up-to-date with the latest features and fixes.

Enjoy.


----------



## tehfusion (Oct 8, 2013)

*Realmware BF4 Settings Editor 0.91*

We have just released a hotfix for the preview version of our BF4 Settings Editor. As said in the posts above, DICE silently released a patch for the Battlefield 4 Beta, which changed the location of the settings files, breaking BF4 Settings Editor in the process. This hotfix resolves the issue, while also including a few other fixes and improvements. Be sure to update to the latest version!

Here is the full list of changes for this version.

*Features:*


DICE silently released a patch which changed the location of the Battlefield 4 Beta settings files. BF4 Settings Editor now looks for the settings in the new location.
Fixed a bug where changing the system tray icon options would not properly update the icon's visibility.
*Fixes:*


DICE silently released a patch which changed the location of the Battlefield 4 Beta settings files. BF4 Settings Editor now looks for the settings in the new location.
Fixed a bug where changing the system tray icon options would not properly update the icon's visibility.
*Improvements:*


Added a tooltip to the system tray icon.
Improved the tooltip for the horizontal field of view setting.
Improved the tooltip for the stereo mode setting.


----------



## tehfusion (Oct 29, 2013)

*Realmware BF4 Settings Editor 1.0*

We have now released version 1.0 of our  BF4 Settings Editor!

This is no longer a preview release, and the program has been updated to function with the full release of Battlefield 4 instead of the Battlefield 4 Beta. Be sure to update to the latest version!

Here is the full list of changes for this version.

*Features:*


Updated to work with the full release of Battlefield 4.
BF4 Settings Editor will now offer the user the option of automatically copying their settings over from the Battlefield 4 Beta.
The program window is now resizable. The last used window size will be saved and remembered for the next time the program opens.
You can now export your Battlefield 4 settings back to the older Battlefield 3.
When importing/exporting settings from/to Battlefield 3, the Battlefield 3 settings files will now be scanned for errors. The user can decide whether to have these files automatically repaired.
Added support for the following settings:
Award messages.
Game mode messages.

Added support for the following key bindings:
All spectator key bindings.
All vehicle aim relative key bindings.
Toggle minimap.
Menu.
Menu / Scoreboard (hold).

*Fixes:*


Updated the default settings to match those of the full release of Battlefield 4. The default settings have been changed since the Battlefield 4 Beta.
Removed the "Off" option for the texture filtering setting, as this has been removed in the full release of Battlefield 4.
Fixed an issue with the joystick sensitivity setting, where it would be using a range of 0-1 instead of the expected 0-5.
Fixed a bug where dragging certain sliders to zero would cause them to become disabled.
*Improvements:*


Improved the look and feel of the GUI.
Moved the scoreboard, full map, and zoom minimap key bindings from the Common tab to the Infantry, Vehicle, Jet, Helicopter, Gunner, and MAV tabs. This matches the in-game menu and the way the controls work in the full release.

We have been working hard on some other great features, such as the ability to easily share configurations with others online via a special code, as well as the ability to set multiple key bindings for the same control. These features are very near to completion, but unfortunately they weren't ready in time for the release of Battlefield 4. Stay tuned and expect another update to BF4 Settings Editor soon!


----------



## tehfusion (Nov 2, 2013)

*Realmware BF4 Settings Editor 1.1*

We have now released version 1.1 of our  BF4 Settings Editor!

We have quite a few new features in this version, including the ability to set multiple key bindings for each control, as well as special game fixes/workarounds for several Battlefield 4 key binding bugs. Be sure to update to the latest version!

Here is the full list of changes for this version.

*Features:*


You can now view and configure multiple key bindings for each control. For example, you could set the Z, K, and P keys all to the "Jump" action. Please note that this only works for buttons, not axis controls; this is due to a limitation in Battlefield 4.
Added a donation button to the About window.
Added a Fixes section, where you can read about the included fixes and workarounds for various Battlefield 4 problems.
Added a toggleable game fix for freelook, which removes the need for using the Freelook (Hold) button.
Added a game fix for the Freelook (Hold) control, which is normally hard-coded (locked) to a specific joystick key (the left trigger for Xbox 360 controllers) in Battlefield 4. This game bug has caused many players to have problems with their throttle down control.
Added game fixes for the following controls, which are bugged/broken in the Battlefield 4 in-game menu:
Select gadget 1.
Toggle gadget 1.
Spectator free camera rotate up.
Spectator free camera rotate down.
Spectator free camera rotate right.
Spectator free camera rotate left.

*Fixes:*


Fixed an issue where the default key bindings would not be completely overwritten when there were multiple key bindings by default.
Fixed an issue with the invert vertical tank look setting.
Fixed a text mistake on the Help tab.
Removed the Gunner key bindings, as they are sadly no longer working in the current version of Battlefield 4. Gunner positions use the key bindings from the Vehicles tab.
*Improvements:*


Improved the look and feel of the GUI.
A message box is now displayed when loading a profile.
Renamed the "Toggle weapon light" key binding to "Toggle weapon accessory", to indicate that it can also be used to toggle magnifiers, canted iron sights, etc.


----------

